# Learning Wing Chun



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure why i'm telling you this, I suppose it's because you guys have sort of become my secondary MA family (those I've trained with will obviously always be my first MA family) and I wanted to share my joy and excitement with you all! So, here goes:
I've always had an interest in Wing Chun, but had long since given up on finding a teacher nearby who could teach me. Eventually, I let Wing Chun fall to the back of my mind. Due to MT, since I started posting here, my interest in Wing Chun has come back. However, I looked around again, and, as always, failed to find Wing Chun anywhere near my hometown or college. I was even about to post on here asking if anyone knew of a place near me where I could learn. 
But then something wonderful happened.I was talking to a friend of mine, who I knew practiced some sort of MA, but I never knew exactly what type. Somehow the topic of MA came up, and I asked him what style he studied, he said Wing Chun!! I told him how I always wanted to learn WC, and he told me that he would be happy to teach me WC starting next semester! I'm finally going to learn WC, and learn if it truly is what I hope it will be DD 
Of course, if I was trying to be a professional fighter, I should choose something like Judo to better my ground game, but oh well, Wing Chun's what I want to learn, and now that I have the opportunity, I'm jumping on it!


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope your instruction is quality and you enjoy yourself tons!


----------



## J W (Dec 11, 2012)

Good luck! I studied Kenpo before I got into Wing Chun. The systems are night and day in many respects. Makes for a good challenge, since you can't fall back on your Kempo experience.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 11, 2012)

If it's what you want to do and you are happy with it, go for it!  Not everyone studies martial arts to be a professional fighter, so who cares?


----------



## Eric_H (Dec 11, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> Not everyone studies martial arts to be a professional fighter, so who cares?



The ones who validate their own self worth on outside things like studying the most r34l d34dly Martial Art probably care.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't dismiss WC as a fighting art though, I know a very good MMA fighter here, Sami Berik, who's main style is WC.

Not wanting to fight or wanting to fight, both are a personal choice and both are fine.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 11, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Don't dismiss WC as a fighting art though, I know a very good MMA fighter here, Sami Berik, who's main style is WC.
> 
> Not wanting to fight or wanting to fight, both are a personal choice and both are fine.


Definitely not dismissing WC at all, just think that if I were to have a 'professional' career, I should focus on my ground game to become more rounded overall...but, I dont care about that so im happy learning WC as a secondary art (third if you count kickboxing as an art lol)


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 11, 2012)

And thanks for the well wishes!!


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Jan 21, 2013)

kempodisciple said:


> Definitely not dismissing WC at all, just think that if I were to have a 'professional' career, I should focus on my ground game to become more rounded overall...but, I dont care about that so im happy learning WC as a secondary art (third if you count kickboxing as an art lol)



Let me tell you straight up, judo is not something that will be helpful for a supplemental ground game.

My ex was a sho-dan in Judo. She travelled the world in competition and she even took junior worlds a couple times. Matched against my wrestling/wt, she couldn't do anything. Im telling you, people under-value wrestling way too much. If you want a ground game, you need to look at wrestling. BJJ is never a bad idea either. But honestly nowadays, all the ground game in Judo isn't even used. It's rediculous. Its just a sport now.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2013)

I have said for many years, you want to be a well-rounded fighter; train Wing Chun and Judo and you're there.

Enjoy the training, Wing Chun, with the right sifu, is awsome.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 22, 2013)

jeff_hasbrouck said:


> Let me tell you straight up, judo is not something that will be helpful for a supplemental ground game.
> 
> My ex was a sho-dan in Judo. She travelled the world in competition and she even took junior worlds a couple times. Matched against my wrestling/wt, she couldn't do anything. Im telling you, people under-value wrestling way too much. If you want a ground game, you need to look at wrestling. BJJ is never a bad idea either. But honestly nowadays, all the ground game in Judo isn't even used. It's rediculous. Its just a sport now.



I think your discounting Judo a bit much especially judging an art off of 1 person. Judo, BJJ and wrestling both have their pitfalls too. 1 thing that Judo does better are throws and once they get their hands on you, something is going to happen. A good Judo players throws are hard to match. 

In my opinion, BJJ is better for pure ground and wrestling dos not have submissions but is great for it's grappling aggressiveness. Today, the majority of the best fighters borrow from all 3.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OzPaul (Jan 22, 2013)

From my limited experience all i can offer to your post is practice footwork, footwork and more footwork.


----------



## naneek (Jan 28, 2013)

hope you enjoy Wing Chun, best of luck in your training.


----------



## VTWalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Congratulations, Kempodisciple. I'm hoping for a similar experience myself in my quest for a Wing Chun teacher.


----------

